# Nightly 6-17 and mic lib fix



## blaser (Oct 15, 2011)

After installing nightly 6-17 and applying mic lib fix every time I press the mic in the main screen and say a command I hear back very loud white noise.

Here is what I installed.
Official nightly 6-17
gapps 4-29
cm9-tenderloin-audiolibs-201206122303.zip

Any ideas?

By the way, Skype works fine.


----------



## injection (Jun 17, 2012)

I flashed 6-17 on my brother's touchpad, installed gapps 4-29 and the audiolibs update, and tried voice commands and made a god awful noise after i said the command. I tried a few different things and couldn't find a fix. My advice is to just wait for the next nightly..


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

blaser said:


> I flashed 6-17 on my brother's touchpad, installed gapps 4-29 and the audiolibs update, and tried voice commands and made a god awful noise after i said the command. I tried a few different things and couldn't find a fix. My advice is to just wait for the next nightly..


Check settings/Language & input/Android Keyboard settings(the little slider thingy) and make sure Sound on Keypress is checked.


----------

